# Cinelli Gazzetta



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking to get a track bike.. there's a velodrome 10 minutes from my house.
Looking at the Gazzetta, I have a shot at one on a closeout for a great price.
Has anyone ridden this on the track???


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't like the fork description, "steel fork for the best everyday urban performance" and it's ugly to boot.


----------

